# ScoTTish meet........what next?



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*Which would you prefer?*​
Karting (as JC suggested, money up front before anything gets booked)?444.44%Ten-Pin Bowling at Dunfermline (with maybe a wee Fife run while we are at it)?555.56%


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<posted this soooooo many places, better do it here too   - especially since the forum is up again!>

Right folks, needing to get something sorted soon.

I was thinking about something mid-August (when the kids are nearly back at school - and after most holidays) but open to suggestions for what an when.

Get your thinking caps on!

Hev x
btw, I'll be sorting a wee jaunt down to the national event as soon as we know where we are staying!!!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Howdy 

How are you? I shan't commit yet but keen to join in the fun. Are you thinking about doing an Aberdeen meet aswell? - obviously we have Chris, Dan, Ben, Peter and yourself plus Boyner will be picking up soon.

Ciao (its the European influence)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Howdy
> 
> How are you? I shan't commit yet but keen to join in the fun. Are you thinking about doing an Aberdeen meet aswell? - obviously we have Chris, Dan, Ben, Peter and yourself plus Boyner will be picking up soon.
> 
> Ciao (its the European influence)


Oh you are back then :roll: - Enjoy the trip?

Not sure about the where and when's, will leave it up to everybody as to what they prefer - if we need to do more than one for location, then so be it.

Hev x
BTW RK, need to bring in Bertie at some point for an opinion about his bumper - will pop in soon


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bumper - have you been playing Dodgems?

Depending on the query I can nip over to the house if its easier? I'd hate to be giving you reasons to take the TT away from Peter for the day!

Were you one of the many who thought I would not return? The amount of people at work who have said to me that they thought I would just move to Europe was slightly alarming :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Nah, I knew you'd come back to haunt us :lol:

Not guilty on the bumper front...................looks like laquer peeling off  - will sort something out soon about you seeing it.

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> Nah, I knew you'd come back to haunt us :lol:
> 
> Not guilty on the bumper front...................looks like laquer peeling off  - will sort something out soon about you seeing it.
> 
> Hev x


Give me a shout when it suits you to come in and I'll have a look with a chap from the bodyshop. The paint warranty is for three weeks and corrosion is twelve years. With it being the lacquer its normally paint and not corrosion but as you know I'll see what I can do to sort it out for you


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> Nah, I knew you'd come back to haunt us :lol:
> 
> Hev x


I never missed this by the way. I just wanted to treat it with the contempt it deserved :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, I knew you'd come back to haunt us :lol:
> ...


Rats! Thought I'd got away with that one 

I'll bring Bertie in soon :wink:

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Good stuff. I'm off on Wednedays though  As before don't stress about it - we'll get it sorted 

Anyway back to on topic (  ) - I have the festival here in the village in the middle of August so perhaps the end of August/start of September would be my preference. Still like to do Skye properly or NW Highlands (Ullapool to Durness), perhaps for a weekend. I missed the Skye run last time and I'm sure I'm right in saying that the weather was poor. Maybe the 2nd time may bring brighter skies?

Do we have any camping people here? Semi serious suggestion*

* just before I get ridiculed off the forum...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

I might be up for getting together ... though I'd probably be more likely to make something based around Aberdeen, per Matthew's suggestion.

There are quite a few Mk2 owners floating around now, and I know there are some Mk1 owners on this forum too, from Aberdeen ... so it should be possible to get a reasonable posse together.

I might suggest something like meeting somewhere in Aberdeen, Duthie Park is as good as anyway, then go for an hours drive or so to somewhere that can accommodate us for lunch, then another hour's drive and we're done?

C.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

hi peeps.....wont be able to make Aberdeen...bit far to travel for us with the kids..


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sounds more of a local meet more then anything else. Though I suppose an hour from Aberdeen would give, roughly Elgin, then another hour somewhere... but does mean an avg of 4 hours drive extra for those in Central Belt.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Before we get a little OT my first post on this thread was asking with there were also plans to have a more local meet. It was something we discussed at the last meet. However this was intended to be aswell as the main Scotland meet and not instead of it


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

A local event would be good for me. Baby Flyboy (or Flygirl) will be arriving in the next month or so  , so I won't be able to go too far


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

RK07 said:


> Before we get a little OT my first post on this thread was asking with there were also plans to have a more local meet. It was something we discussed at the last meet. However this was intended to be aswell as the main Scotland meet and not instead of it


Umm "<posted this soooooo many places, better do it here too - especially since the forum is up again!>

Right folks, needing to get something sorted soon.

I was thinking about something mid-August (when the kids are nearly back at school - and after most holidays) but open to suggestions for what an when.

Get your thinking caps on!

Hev x"

Your first post could have been about a trip to the moon.... I'll try to remain on-topic.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Flyboyben said:


> A local event would be good for me. Baby Flyboy (or Flygirl) will be arriving in the next month or so  , so I won't be able to go too far


Aberdeen would be best for me too, or of course any excuse to venture north west


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Before we get a little OT my first post on this thread was asking with there were also plans to have a more local meet. It was something we discussed at the last meet. However this was intended to be aswell as the main Scotland meet and not instead of it
> ...


Ermmm Guys, can we start again?

My first post was looking for ideas. I had originally posted the same statement on TT-A and TT-Talk since the ******** was down at the time. I then put this post up after the ******** came back on line.

I appreciate that distance is an issue (especially when trying to please everybody) so I don't have a problem with more than one meet. Trying to get someplace kinda in the middle was almost a non starter......Perth is less than an hour from the Central belt, a bit more from Aberdeen. So now I want your suggestions.

I really like the idea of Karting (it was a blast at Kirkcaldy) but I have big issues with making a booking for someplace that require a couple of hundred pound deposit within 7 days of making the booking (ie Raceland in Edinburgh where people last wanted to go karting). Â£350 for 10 people and if I remember rightly, 50% deposit to secure the booking) - people say they are going to turn up but things change for people, something comes up and they don't attend....I for one cannot afford to fork out cash for people who say they'll come then don't. If anyone has any bright ideas on how we get round this then tell me. I've tried posting on here for preferred dates first then get numbers but then I don't get enough drivers to make up the numbers (10 drivers).

Matthew and the Northerners ~ I'll start a thread for a north/local meet as a new thread....starting in a mo.

Central Belt guys ~ where/when do you want? Give me a start point and we'll go with it on a new thread. If you want karting, then fine, but we need the numbers before I book it.

I would still like to get a bigger meet together for a mid August BBQ - where would suit?

I hope this clears up any misunderstanding I have caused.

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Central Belt guys ~ where/when do you want? Give me a start point and we'll go with it on a new thread. If you want karting, then fine, but we need the numbers before I book it.


Home & home :wink:

The karting - well it would be nice to know that those that would say "aye" would honour their word esp with the outlay.... though I do feel for JJ and the shooting (great day btw & ty).

If the karting was organised as a TT & others night it maybe more of a goer.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Home & home :wink:
> 
> The karting - well it would be nice to know that those that would say "aye" would honour their word esp with the outlay.... though I do feel for JJ and the shooting (great day btw & ty).
> 
> If the karting was organised as a TT & others night it maybe more of a goer.


Thanks sa|nt 

Sorry, I'm lost with regards to your comment about the shooting - I've probably missed something there (nowt new there then!).

JC had offered to get peeps from his work to pad out numbers so I don't have a problem with making it a free free for all...........how many can you rustle up and get commitment (hard cash!) from?

Hev x


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

looks like a north/central split for scottish meets would be the way forward?

aberdeen and glasgow/edinburgh are a shade far apart, and it's understandable why people would be reluctant to make the trip ... in a 3.2 V6 that's a full tank of fuel just getting there and back (plus it's a dull as sh*t drive - unless you go via coupar angus on the way home, wahoo  ), so that's Â£60 before you start, never mind the cost of the activities and fuel for the cruise when you get there.

i enjoyed the aberdeen mini-meet back in march, got to meet some nice people and go for a drive ... really just took up an afternoon and a tank of fuel, which is acceptable.

there should be a decent amount of tt owners in the north east to make this a regular thing ... say once a quarter? certainly twice a year. just a cruise, and perhaps lunch somewhere, maybe a picnic/bbq, nothing fancy, take some pics, have a laugh at dan getting bounced out of his seat wishing he'd spec'd mag ride, and so on :lol:

i agree with hev that it would be good to get a bigger group together, but agreeing a fair location roughly central to all is always going to be difficult.

thank you to hev for making the effort to organise something and prod us into action though ... without her input it's likely we'd all be too lazy to bother


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ditto in the main to Chris's reply although maybe once a year (or more subject to demand) we could organise a bigger meeting. From my perspective this would be nice as we do have a few customers now in the central belt who choose to use Aberdeen Audi and it would be nice to catch up from time to time - not too often though just in case they turn nasty :roll: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Gawd you guys.... you're all roughly in the same place... just ditch the cars and go to the pub.

With regards to splitting (n/s) future TT meets - Scotland is not a big place you're never really more than 2 to 3 hours away from anywhere so splitting will do nothing but dilute the mix. Local meets will always happen however the Scottish meets must remain just that.

The tried and tested format of... meet here... drive there...carpark here drive there... eat here... drive there...last carpark of the day... does not offer up anything other than sitting in a car for 8 hours. The most succesful and enjoyable tt meets of late have all involved some form of activity and imo that's the way forward. Make all the driving worthwhile.

Two to the Scottish meets would be ample... what the rest do outwith that... who cares.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

saint said:


> Gawd you guys.... you're all roughly in the same place... just ditch the cars and go to the pub.
> 
> With regards to splitting (n/s) future TT meets - Scotland is not a big place you're never really more than 2 to 3 hours away from anywhere so splitting will do nothing but dilute the mix. Local meets will always happen however the Scottish meets must remain just that.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more with that statement, especially with two kids in tow.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

i guess it's horse for courses ... i can quite appreciate why people would want to make it a family day out, and so a short drive then get together for some fun activity is preferrable to cruising about in the car all day or sitting in car parks.

from my perspective, i prefer the opposite ... i can do activities at any time, with a number of different people, but the joy of the TT meets for me is to get together with like minded folk in the same car and actually go for a drive on some good roads ... it's more fun that just going out on your own ... and stopping to take pics along the way, or chatting about the best way to take a particular corner, whether or not we should all have overtaken that caravan, and how each different car coped with the demands of the road is all part of the fun for me ... each to their own though


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If i get a vote being foreign :wink: I'm with Saint and SLG the archery and BBQ/walk were fun (not sure Val would agree about the walk :lol: )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Of course you get the vote Andrew your up here for most of meets, & free digs :lol: 
I am with saint & Stuart some form of activity, like the last few meetings we Have had, were great, ( and expensive) :wink:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

:? *SUGGESTIONS AS REQUESTED* This is all im doing is suggesting,

1) Karting

2) Paintballing

3) Ten Pin Bowling

Before everybody starts to fall out with each other regarding what we should do. I did say in one of my last posts, if the Karting was organised (By someone else I may add, as I organised the last one) *Which was a great success*, I would be more than happy to lay on a BBQ at my place.

So lets stop bickering and lets get the [smiley=whip.gif] and get organised.

cheery.......H.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

like the sound of all three of those tbh....great idea's


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I have to admit, I like the idea of bowling.............had previously thought about Dunfermline.........opinions??

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I wouldn't be adverse to a bit of bowling seeing as work are paying fo me to go karting


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

I like the sound of the 10-pin and Dunfermline as a venue but would be willing to travel a wee bit further north if it means a more central location and thus, bigger numbers attending ..


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

chrisabdn said:


> ...but the joy of the TT meets for me is to get together with like minded folk in the *same car* and actually go for a drive on some good roads ...


Well, that's us excluded then :roll: :wink:

Still be there though 

Dave


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

So bowling is sounding promising  ...........shall I just pick a date in mid August and go with it?

Hev x

btw, on the North meet thread, if anybody else is interested in a wee jaunt, we'll be finishing with a BBQ at my/phope's pad (about 40 mins north of Dundee) - although starting in Aberdeen and probably playing south of Aberdeen - the more the merrier! - bring your own food for the barbie!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Karting or bowling for me. Good thing about bowling is the kids love it too.

TBH karting is fab but I would suggest that whoever organises it is not out of pocked at all. Cash to organiser first then deposit made, only way tbh.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm.. a pole would be needed or something to guage interest in either.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Hrm.. a pole would be needed or something to guage interest in either.


Pole added 

Hev x


----------



## ValTT (Jun 18, 2006)

I've voted for Karting


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And I've voted for bowling


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Iam up for the karting evelyn's for the bowling, :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Iam up for the karting evelyn's for the bowling, :lol:


Lazy sod do what I did :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Iam up for the karting evelyn's for the bowling, :lol:
> ...


 :lol: dont know her password :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


will be a long drive for us if it the bowling :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Did I forget to mention that a 'pee' stop was scheduled at your pad? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I vote for a longer stay :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol: thats ok got 3 bogs just leave the money in the hall on the way oot


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


davey & anna booked your room last week :lol: to slow fella :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hrm.. a pole would be needed or something to guage interest in either.
> ...


Get dancin'


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


  Wheres the hands in front of the eyes smiley :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...











Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


When did you dye your hair?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Just a few days ago.......thought I'd try something 'different'.

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

John C said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


When did u last answer two PMs?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BTW I voted for karting (ofc) however will support the bowling too.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


----------

